# Get it detailed now or wait until spring?



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Simple question - so what should I do?

It's coming up to winter but these days it doesn't snow until Feb/March like it did this year. Plus summer was pretty rubbish as usual. So when is the best time to get a car detailed?

I have some swirl marks that I want to get removed plus a good coat of wax will protect it during the winter months but I thinking its going to be £300-400 spent on something I want doing again in the spring :/

Thoughts?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

wax it now. and then top up after the winter.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

get some collinite 476 to see you through winter.. 
Are you having paint correction for that price?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i hope it isnt collonite for that price XD


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

a pro detailer wouldn't use collinite 476 unless it was for winter protection( correct me if your a pro detailer). It's not the best finish to show off their work. But it would be a good idea to wait until spring and get some colinite to take you there.. it will probably last that long!


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

£300-400 is just an estimate. I think thats what roughly paint correction will cost me going off the prices on this site which is local to me. It might be more.

http://www.finerdetails.co.uk/services/


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

why pay and have them do so so much work only to have them finish by putting collinite 476 on it? http://www.google.co.uk/products?hl=en&biw=1898&bih=871&q=collinite 476&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf

for a few quid more you can have a real wax.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

It doesnt really matter when you have the car is corrected, summer, winter etc....Its all about the protection and the after care (by yourself).


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

As Rob say, but worth getting it ready for the winter months..

I would spend some money getting it sealed for winter, then get it corrected/detailed again redy for the summer months, when you will see the benefits better..


----------

